# Custom Tank Background???



## poptot (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello All,

I was wondering in anyone has made or knew where to order a custom tank background for a standard 10 gallon tank. I want a photo that I took of Lake Powell to be the background of the fish tank. It's a standard 20" X 10" X 12" but looks like it only needs to be about 10.75" tall with the black molding.

Thanks for all your replies.

poptot


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

no but welcome to the site!
you can buy rolls and cut your own size


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You might also try a place like Kinkos or some other print shop that might be able to take your print and put it to paper the same size of the tank.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

While you are Kinkos, get it laminated first then apply it to the back with liquid wallpaper adhesive that can be removed (Petco) or with vaseline. This makes it appear like it is in the tank.


----------



## poptot (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.


----------

